# Don't want to go to Graduation



## hichews

Anyone have a good excuse to get out of my high school graduation? I am really dreading it because I have stage fright and I don't really have any friends. I also don't like sitting for four hours listening to speeches.


----------



## broseph

Yea graduation is pretty boring. If your parents are willing to along with it you can probably just tell them you had a family emergency or something like that.


----------



## Twice on Time

i didn't need an excuse. i just didn't go and sat at home instead. anyone who missed the practice ceremony wasn't allowed to participate. after having willingly missed the mock up, my guidance counselor called me up and asked me nicely to come. she said it was a big accomplishment and the like. still didn't go. looking back i probably should have just showed up, grabbed my fancy paper and left. it wouldn't have been a big deal. it's not like anyone in my graduating class knew who i was anyway.

in my personal opinion it's going to be better that you go and not enjoy yourself, then stay home and wonder what it was like.


----------



## rb1088

Never went to my HS grad and I am not planning on going when I graduate from University. 

Yeah they are long and boring and really a waste of time. I would rather be doing something I like. It's not like they don't give you your diploma if you don't go, so don't go.


----------



## Kwtrader

i was a loner in high school with no friends - just acquaintances but i still went to the ceremony. you should try to go though i know u don't want to and i didn't either (i was kind of pushed to go because of my parents) but its still a memory and achievement that 10 years from now you can look back and see a picture of you graduating high school. 

you just go up on stage get your diploma and that's it. 
definitely easier than giving a speech. 

hard to believe i graduated high school 9 yrs ago.....the time just flew by....


----------



## successful

say that your sick that day, really sick. and hope you parents believe it 

i didn't attend graduation either


----------



## imt

I didn't go to mine. I just could not get the picture of me falling off the stage, out of my head. Being a loner, it didn't make much sense to be there anyway. Besides, spending a steaming afternoon in a dress, is not my idea of a good time. Don't feel pressured into going. 

Graduation has got to be amongst the most meaningless ceremonies known to man though, right next to funerals. You should be at least 18 right now, an adult. You don't owe anyone an excuse for your decision of not attending the ceremony. You shouldn't feel like you do either, unless your parents are forcing you.


----------



## SilentLoner

Don't go if you don't want to. But I went to mine and enjoyed it.


----------



## millenniumman75

hichews said:


> Anyone have a good excuse to get out of my high school graduation? I am really dreading it because I have stage fright and I don't really have any friends. I also don't like sitting for four hours listening to speeches.


You will be a face in the crowd of graduates. You won't be alone. I actually accompanied my class in one song. The only time you will be on stage is to get your diploma and you are normally in a line from the row you are sitting in.

I do hope you will go; it was a good experience - a release from the anguish I went through for so many years.


----------



## VanDamMan

I never went. Then again I never really went to class either. No regrets at all.


----------



## Fitzer

My graduation is a year away and I've been dreading it since the first day of high school...


----------



## gopherinferno

I wish I hadn't gone to mine. It wasn't miserable but it was boring and annoying and awkward. I don't know why I willingly went back around all those people. I definitely won't be going to my college graduation.


----------



## Shooterrr

My school is pretty small and my graduating class is only gonna be about 60 people or so, but I really don't want to go because I'm not friends with any of them and nobody will clap for me when I go to get my diploma. And afterwards when everyone is hugging, taking pictures, and saying goodbye, I'll be all by myself and my parents will probably question me as to why I'm not saying bye to any of my friends... I hate high school.


----------



## utopian_grrl

I considered not going to graduation, but my mom wouldn't allow me to get out of it. Looking back a few years later, I probably would have regretted not going. It really wasn't too bad. Boring, but not bad. Everyone politely clapped for everyone.

At my HS, all the hugging and goodbye went on backstage as the people were leaving the stage and it cleared out pretty quickly with people going to look for family. All it involved was standing, sitting and - probably the most anxious part - walking across the stage to get my diploma.

Prom is unnecessary, but graduation is a culmination of all the things you've overcome and achieved. I honestly believe that people should go to their graduation.


----------



## CrisRose

I didn't go to my high school graduation. No excuses needed. I just said I wasn't going and that was that. I don't regret it at all. 

Only problem was when the day came around, my brother had to play in the band at the graduation. When my mom dropped him off at school, she started crying. I felt really bad about that. 

It was really fun when I had to go to school a week later and pick up my diploma and all the people in the office and some teachers asked me why I wasn't at graduation. I was away on a vacation? uh huh yeah.


----------



## complex

I read this and felt the need to post ASAP! I was doing the same thing two years ago trying to find a way out of having to go I even faked I was sick. But as much as you do not like the people in your class or as much as you think you might freak out in front of the people there... you probly wont they are all looking at only their child and well it is what you have worked for so hard Im guessing. If I would not have walked I would regret it everyday even though it was one of the hardest things I have had to do. Trust me you want to do this you need to do this for you! You will want to remember that day  I hope you find strength in your self and make some great memories!


----------



## bobthebuilder

Just dont go. Thats what I did. I did not see any reason to go, anybody i knew had my number, we all knew who graduated and who did not, and it would have been boring. I was asked why i did not go, and the only explanation i could think of was- I did not see it as much of an accomplishment. The work was easy, the brain dead morons and the geniuses were all getting the same useless paper. I did not try in school, i did not care for school and had something better to do than bake in the sun, listen to BS speakers....


----------



## Bewil

I didn't go to my high school graduation, I didn't go to my university graduation and i will be graduating from another school in a year and do not plan to attend that graduation. I have not regretted for even a second, not going. 

I didn't have to have an excuse. I just never planned to attend.

If it means something to you, then try to attend.


----------



## laura024

I went a year ago and it honestly wasn't that bad. I actually felt pretty good the whole time. You won't be alone on stage; you'll be in a row. Plus the whole sitting in your graduating class makes it so it doesn't really matter if you have no friends.


----------



## Freiheit

My graduation was last week and I really didn't want to go but I had no choice because I couldn't really get out of it. My mom wouldn't let me skip it.


----------



## PhysMaj

Next year is my Junior year. Before reading this thread, I always thought you had to go. However, now that I know, I will not be going. At least, if I do, I won't be happy about it.


----------

